
How textiles repeatedly revolutionised human technology - ohjeez
https://aeon.co/essays/how-textiles-repeatedly-revolutionised-human-technology
======
drallison
[http://www.thefashionspot.com/buzz-news/latest-
news/414117-w...](http://www.thefashionspot.com/buzz-news/latest-
news/414117-watch-in-1939-designers-predict-the-clothing-of-the-future/)

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/absolutely-absurd-
fa...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/absolutely-absurd-fashion-of-
the-future-predictions?utm_term=.sfe969jknz#.goO878yVz0)

[https://www.pinterest.com/pin/16395986121134710/](https://www.pinterest.com/pin/16395986121134710/)

